# Stihl HT101 Pole Saw



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought this saw for repair.It has a broken gas tank vent.Bottom half is still in the gas tank,how does this vent come out.Does it screw out,pop out.I appreciate your advice.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jsouth said:


> Customer brought this saw for repair.It has a broken gas tank vent.Bottom half is still in the gas tank,how does this vent come out.Does it screw out,pop out.I appreciate your advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


I don't have an IPL for a HT-101 however the HT-73 shows the vent being in 2 pieces with a clip in the middle. Can't you just dump the bottom half out the fuel cap hole. The numbers for the HT-73 are Vent # 4141 350 5800 the clip is # 4141 358 8900 
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The best way is to get a good size seal pick or small awl, force/hammer it down the center of the vent, and pry it out.

The vents themselves are all the same, only the cap is different - there is one with a hose fitting, the other has a bunch of air inlet holes in the top. When you can't get or have the correct one, you can use the other and swap the cap.

Attached is the IPL depiction, with part number highlighted on right.

P.S. DO OIL THE O-RING BEFORE INSTALLATION, else, well, you get the idea.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought a new vent,found out that it snaps in has a o ring.I used a screw,and pulled the bottom half out.I did use oil on the new vent.This vent had a hose fitting.Got the new one installed.I appreciate the replies.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------

